# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cila eshte mosha ideale per tu martuar

## new-man

*

Une mendoj se te femrat:22-24

                         te meshkujt:24-26

Do doja te dija edhe mendimet tuaja...!!!*

----------


## Milkway

Kurr mas miri pse mi shti vetit gajle  :ngerdheshje: 

Pak shaka 

Edhe une pajtohem me mendimin tende

----------


## ILMGAP

Kurr . . .  :masaker:

----------


## NaTo

mosha ideale eshte der kur te rri nalt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## toni007

Ska moshe per kete mertese 
Po se ndjeve mos e bej se shkateron jeten e dikujt tjerer 
Ama po ju fute kesej valle  mbaje ritmin e orkestres se del bllof.....

----------


## zois1

hahaha sa e bukur kjo dhe une i kam bezdi martesat ,shpresoj mos te me ndodhin me hahaha

----------


## valdetshala

Nese mendon me Tru, nuk ka lidhje mosha, nese mendon me zemer ka lidhje, per te paren kurre nuk eshte vone perderisa per te dyten sa me vone.

----------


## AjSi

Kur te perfundosh shkollen...jam shum kundra martesave ne moshe te re..

----------


## SaS

> Nese mendon me Tru, nuk ka lidhje mosha, nese mendon me zemer ka lidhje, per te paren kurre nuk eshte vone perderisa per te dyten sa me vone.


mos doje te thoje te kunderten ???  :me dylbi:

----------


## Mister Enigma

*Ose 20 ose 40.
Moshat në mes e bëjnë të komplikuar martesën. Me 20 vendos shpejt e shpejt pa menduar fare për ardhmëninë kurse me 40 vendos se bëhet vonë dhe s'ke kah ia mban.*

----------


## Princesha_Pz

S`ka moshe ne Dashuri (dashuria s`njeh moshe ),kur njeriu ndihet i dashuruar atehere edhe dashurine e kurorezon me MARTESE . :buzeqeshje:

----------


## strange

> S`ka moshe ne Dashuri (dashuria s`njeh moshe ),kur njeriu ndihet i dashuruar atehere edhe dashurine e kurorezon me MARTESE .


Mos donë te thuash ti me 13 ? Dashuria s njeh moshe, dashurohesh edhe me 13 po me tru si tha edhe njeri me lart je shume larg martesës. Dashuria edhe martesa jan dy gjera paksa te ndryshme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mister Enigma

*Princesha e ka pasur fjalën për minimum moshën e pjekur për martesë. Megjithatë edhe unë kam mendim të ndryshëm me Princeshën.*

----------


## mije

eh une qe do martohem pas 3 muajsh i bie martes ne moshen 21 vjecare,kam gjetur dashurine e jetes sime..dhe mosha qe kam me duket tamam per martes..ju pershendes

----------


## Princesha_Pz

> Mos donë te thuash ti me 13 ? Dashuria s njeh moshe, dashurohesh edhe me 13 po me tru si tha edhe njeri me lart je shume larg martesës. Dashuria edhe martesa jan dy gjera paksa te ndryshme



 Une martesen nuk e arsyetoj po nuk qe bilez mbi ne moshen 20 vjecare ,eshte mendimi im ,nuk mendova qe ashtu si e more ti .

----------


## strange

> eh une qe do martohem pas 3 muajsh i bie martes ne moshen 21 vjecare,kam gjetur dashurine e jetes sime..dhe mosha qe kam me duket tamam per martes..ju pershendes



Do marre një ftes për dasmën tende unë?  :buzeqeshje: 

U trashëgofshi mije urime martesa.




> Une martesen nuk e arsyetoj po nuk qe bilez gjer ne moshen 20 vjecare ,eshte mendimi im ,nuk mendova qe ashtu si e more ti .


E kështu apet e haj diqysh se ashtu qysh thaje pares, thash cka paska ndodh ne pz :P hahah


Unë mendoj rreth 20 - 22 ,se me vonë  bëhesh plake me :P

----------


## mije

me rastin e marteses sime ju ftoj te gjith forumin te merrni pjese ne gezimin tim.i ftuar i vecant je ti MmeEtTIi.
  Ju lutem me peshqesh....

----------


## Hard_Style

...per mendimin tim , mosha ideale per martes eshte 30 deri 35 vjeq ,  kjo eshte mosha me e mir per tu  martuar .
- un per vete  mendoj se kur ti mbush 35 vjeq do te martohem  :Lulja3:  edhe pse se pelqej hiq martesen  :i terbuar:  , por do ta bej per hir te Zotit. :syte zemra:

----------


## strange

> me rastin e marteses sime ju ftoj te gjith forumin te merrni pjese ne gezimin tim.i ftuar i vecant je ti MmeEtTIi.
>   Ju lutem me peshqesh....


Flm shume mije  :buzeqeshje:  Keq qe jam larg se pa ardh se kisha lon besom  :buzeqeshje: 

Flm per ftesen dhe njeher ishalla me nje djal hah  :buzeqeshje:  U Trashegofshii....

----------


## valdetshala

Urime te perzemerta edhe nga une Ju prifte e mbara ne Martese, ardhmeri dhe mirekuptim

Hajde more per HAJR!!!!!!  MIJE

----------

